

Idea: Better filtering for HN/social news - dangrover

I think I should be able to view HN/reddit-like sites with a mode that hides all stories from me until the second derivative of the number of comments gets close to 0.<p>I don't necessarily want to see the newest or the best, I just want to see stories once they've matured/developed a little bit without losing them.<p>I often find myself checking back on stories after a while to see new comments, but not necessarily on popular stories, and it's not really something I'd want to bookmark.<p>news.ycombinator.org/best would be cool otherwise.<p>Noprocrast is good, but I still end up viewing the same thing repeatedly. Maybe I should just check the site once in the evenings or something.<p>What do you guys think?
======
steveklabnik
Noprocrast?

~~~
swolchok
GIYF, "hacker news noprocrast"

~~~
steveklabnik
Ah, thanks. Everyone noobs out at times. For some reason, because he said
'/best', I assumed it was '/noprocrast', but that 404d.

